
Ask HN: What's in your motd? - petecooper
I&#x27;m refreshing my server build scripts and I&#x27;ve realised that I never change the standard `motd` on my single-user servers.<p>In your experience, what have you found useful&#x2F;helpful to put into the `motd`?
======
Artemix
On my storage server, I've set a reminder to check for a few settings on log-
in, because I'm currently too lazy to set it up myself.

~~~
petecooper
>check for a few settings

Which settings, out of interest?

